# 'interface eth0 does not exist' after cloning [SOLVED]

## adversity

First, yes the correct kernel module is installed & loaded.

I have two PCs that are identical (former work computers), So I installed Gentoo on one of them and set everything up then used Clonezilla to clone the drive to the other PC. Everything went fine except for one problem, during boot it says 'interface eth0 does not exist' and therefore doesn't acquire an IP address or anything.

When I run lspci -v -v it identifies the NIC and says the module is loaded (e1000e). So I assume there's something I need to change or set correctly but I'm not sure what. If anyone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it  :Wink: .

Thanks in advance!Last edited by adversity on Fri Sep 30, 2011 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

they aren't identical  :Razz: 

rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

reboot

----------

## adversity

 *krinn wrote:*   

> they aren't identical 
> 
> rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> 
> reboot

 

Yea I forgot about the MAC address, heh. Found this same solution after wading through some Google search results as I didn't think someone would answer so quick. Thanks though!

----------

